# Nintendo @ E3 2014: will they have a panel?



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Has Nintendo expressed any intention to have a panel at E3 this year? I've been thinking about it and their biggest system seller blockbusters are for the most part either already here (Pok?mon) or announced and well underway (Smash). We had a new 3DS Zelda released just a couple of months ago, so I would be surprised to see a Wii U Zelda announcement just yet, but it's possible.

So if Nintendo ends up going to E3, I was thinking...

...Metroid?



We're on the second biggest stretch without a Metroid game, and considering the last one we got was Other M...


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2014)

Nintendo is going to announce the Wii2, this time they will make sure people know it is a new console.

Honestly I hope Sakamoto doesn't work on the new Metroid game if there is to be one. Also they could announce another Smash character, I hoping for Simon Belmont.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Has Nintendo expressed any intention to have a panel at E3 this year? I've been thinking about it and their biggest system seller blockbusters are for the most part either already here (Pok?mon) or announced and well underway (Smash). We had a new 3DS Zelda released just a couple of months ago, so I would be surprised to see a Wii U Zelda announcement just yet, but it's possible.
> 
> So if Nintendo ends up going to E3, I was thinking...
> 
> ...



Most Likely yeah.

Although you have a few things wrong.

Nintendo has already said Zelda Wii U would be there (diffirent teams).

For the Wii U MK8 is probably there biggest release (atleast sales wise).

Hopefully Metroid, but I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't really want more Metroid Prime games but I also don't want Sakamoto to repeat another Other M disaster. The only way I'd be excited if he was involved was if it was a 2D metroid which is what he knows how to do, not 3D action stuff. I still love the fuck out of Fusion.

That Metroid TPS that Nintendo Land had actually had shit loads of potential. Perfect way of making Metroid more action based without diluting it into a wiimote only mess.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2014)

Zelda U is being revealed this year. Nintendo said in an interview that they were prepared to reveal it last year, but they decided not to at the last minute. 

A Metroid game would be great. Two Metroid games would be even better. We need a proper 2.5D Metroid game on the 3DS. Metroid on WiiU would, hopefully, be a TPS or FPS. 

I really hope Nintendo has a proper conference at E3 this year. Personally, I'm fine with Nintendo Directs. But Nintendo needs to have a conference just to appeal to the regular masses, methinks.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't really want more Metroid Prime games but I also don't want Sakamoto to repeat another Other M disaster. The only way I'd be excited if he was involved was if it was a 2D metroid which is what he knows how to do, not 3D action stuff. I still love the fuck out of Fusion.
> 
> That Metroid TPS that Nintendo Land had actually had shit loads of potential. Perfect way of making Metroid more action based without diluting it into a wiimote only mess.



I'm hoping for a sidescroller too.


----------



## Monna (Apr 10, 2014)

If Nintendo announces Kirby Wii U I will buy their console. Though usually Kirby games don't come out until later in the console's lifespan so I wont hold my breath. Gotta push out all the Zelda games they can first.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 10, 2014)

^What Jane said.

And as much hate this is getting...I am looking forward to Hryule Warriors just because I love DW / SW / SB / GM.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Zelda U is being revealed this year. Nintendo said in an interview that they were prepared to reveal it last year, but they decided not to at the last minute.



Zelda U at this E3?  Can't wait. 

Anyways, I'm sure that Nintendo will have a proper panel at E3.  It's one of the biggest media events for gaming and it would be a bit of a missed opportunity to not make full use of it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Zelda U at this E3?  Can't wait.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure that Nintendo will have a proper panel at E3.  It's one of the biggest media events for gaming and it would be a bit of a missed opportunity to not make full use of it.



Agreed. It's cool that they tried the Nintendo Direct @ E3 thing, but they just didn't have the kind of presence they usually do. Though they did have a massive booth, I think it was bigger than Sony's.


----------



## Monna (Apr 10, 2014)

Also Metroid is great but I haven't enjoyed a 3D Metroid since the first Prime, and Other M was one of the most disappointing games I have ever played. The 2D formula seems like the way to go for Metroid but I feel like something like that would only appeal to nostalgia. Don't know if Nintendo would really want to make a game like that since I hear Metroid doesn't really sell well to begin with.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 10, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Also Metroid is great but I haven't enjoyed a 3D Metroid since the first Prime, and Other M was one of the most disappointing games I have ever played. The 2D formula seems like the way to go for Metroid but I feel like something like that would only appeal to nostalgia. Don't know if Nintendo would really want to make a game like that since I hear Metroid doesn't really sell well to begin with.



I personally enjoyed mostly the old-school Metroid as well.


----------



## Monna (Apr 11, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I personally enjoyed mostly the old-school Metroid as well.


In my opinion Super Metroid is one of the greatest games ever made. None of the other Metroid games since have come close for me.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 11, 2014)

When last has Nintendo had a satisfying E3?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

At E3 we will See Yarn Yoshi, X, SMTx FE, Bayonetta release in August, Hyrule Warriors Come September, Indie games and Zelda U.+ Reveals and 3DS's Big Winter title


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> When last has Nintendo had a satisfying E3?



E3 2011

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9qzEFbbM9U&list=UUGIY_O-8vW4rfX98KlMkvRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------

